# Ever heard of this???(Results w/ pics)



## GA1dad (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just talking to a local old timer about patterning a shotgun. He advised me to drill a small hole in the end of the shell and inject some oil into the hole. He added that the oil would help keep the shot together as it rode down the barrel.

He said it was an "Old Turkey Shoot" trick.

Anybody tried it???


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 4, 2009)

Try and let us know how it works


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 4, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> I was just talking to a local old timer about patterning a shotgun. He advised me to drill a small hole in the end of the shell and inject some oil into the hole. He added that the oil would help keep the shot together as it rode down the barrel.
> 
> He said it was an "Old Turkey Shoot" trick.
> 
> Anybody tried it???



Never heard of doing that..........nor would I suggest anyone add anything to the payload of a shotshell either. It could build excess pressure and possibily cause the barrel to rupture.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 4, 2009)

pops said he`s heard of it but using syrup or molasses


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 4, 2009)

bull0ne said:


> Never heard of doing that..........nor would I suggest anyone add anything to the payload of a shotshell either. It could build excess pressure and possibily cause the barrel to rupture.



Ditto.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 4, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> pops said he`s heard of it but using syrup or molasses



That makes sense. If I was to ever try it,,, I'd be concerned that the oil would "creep" into the powder and it wouldn't ignite properly. The syrup would have less of a chance of creeping.

I'm gonna keep researching before I consider trying it.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 4, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> That makes sense. If I was to ever try it,,, I'd be concerned that the oil would "creep" into the powder and it wouldn't ignite properly. The syrup would have less of a chance of creeping.
> 
> I'm gonna keep researching before I consider trying it.



Good luck. I dont think I would try that.


----------



## kcausey (Jan 4, 2009)

I just can't see it working....Things get hot enough in that barrel for that moment to turn oil or syrup or molasses to water....Even if it held it together i would imagine the wind resistance would break it up fairly quickly.....lol, try some super glue.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 4, 2009)

kcausey said:


> .....lol, try some super glue.



No,no,no,,,,,

I've googled it a couple of ways. The only thing I can find that is even close is a reference of folks coating the barrel with petroleum jelly to cheat a turkey shoot.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 4, 2009)

pops said thats why now when you go to a turkey shoot,you cannot use your own shells. they provide for everyone so nobody has doctored shells

but he said he has thought about it to see if he can get a tighter pattern for turkey hunting


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 4, 2009)

letsemwalk said:


> pops said thats why now when you go to a turkey shoot,you cannot use your own shells.



That's exactly what the old timer said today.


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 4, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> That's exactly what the old timer said today.





you got to remember foodplotplanters an old timer too!!


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 5, 2009)

I called a buddy of mine that has turkey hunted for close to 40 yrs. He told about the molasses but he also siad some people used to cut their shells to


----------



## USMC0844 (Jan 5, 2009)

I just don't see the point in risking a ruptured barrel and injury. Just find a shotshell that holds a tight enough pattern for you and use it. I mean why do you need to blow the whole head off a turkey when a tight pattern from an "undoctored" shell will kill it just as dead as the "doctored" shell.


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't see the need for all these "too tight" patterns.  No wonder you guys need red dots and scopes.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 5, 2009)

USMC0844 said:


> I just don't see the point in risking a ruptured barrel and injury. Just find a shotshell that holds a tight enough pattern for you and use it. I mean why do you need to blow the whole head off a turkey when a tight pattern from an "undoctored" shell will kill it just as dead as the "doctored" shell.



You are right,, of course. It only takes one pellet to kill a turkey.

But remember, I didn't say "y'all need to try this". I simply asked if anyone had heard of this.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy said:


> I don't see the need for all these "too tight" patterns.  No wonder you guys need red dots and scopes.



Don't be too critical,,,,, evidently you felt the need for scopes and red dots at one point too.



Randy said:


> I started off with a singleshot 410 in 1979 and went full circle shooting pumps, autos, scopes, red dots and I am back to a single shot 12 with a single bead.  I have determined that my way of hunting is better off with the KISS method.  The other stuff gets too heavy and in my way.



Some of us are just still in that "stage".

And as I recall,,,, that ain't no run of the mill single shot 12 either???http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=280136


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> And as I recall,,,, that ain't no run of the mill single shot 12 either???http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=280136


No it's not but it is not so tight as to need a red dot either.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll have to say it failed to deliver the rumors results.

The gun- Mossberg 20guage 26 inch barrel
The choke- Hastings extra full .585
The ammo- Remington Express Long Range
The range- 30 yards (measured)

Pic#1- Two shots from undoctored shells
Pic#2- Two shots from oiled shells
Pic#3- One shot from barrel lubed with Vasoline.

I see no reason to pursue it any further.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy said:


> No it's not but it is not so tight as to need a red dot either.



It's all good Randy,,,,,, I wasn't intending to ruffle your feathers,,,,,,


----------



## Jranger (Jan 5, 2009)

Randy said:


> I don't see the need for all these "too tight" patterns.  No wonder you guys need red dots and scopes.



Nothing a lil bit of corn, 1/0 hook, and 40lb mono won't do....


----------



## Soybean (Jan 5, 2009)

ill say the oiled shell patterns do look a bit tighter than the undoctored shells but nothing to write home about.

interesting experiment


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Nothing a lil bit of corn, 1/0 hook, and 40lb mono won't do....



That won't work.  It has to be at least 50# braided.....well so I heard


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 6, 2009)

A guy told me a long time ago that when he Goose hunted he would pour wax into the shell. He said he could nail the high flyers. ??
 Ive never tried it but he told me it really really worked. GA1dad since it looks like you already have a nice set up therwould you try it and post the results?? By the way that was a good post about the results from your testing.
               Cheers, Fish


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 7, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> A guy told me a long time ago that when he Goose hunted he would pour wax into the shell. He said he could nail the high flyers. ??
> Ive never tried it but he told me it really really worked. GA1dad since it looks like you already have a nice set up therwould you try it and post the results?? By the way that was a good post about the results from your testing.
> Cheers, Fish



Nah,,, gonna pass on that one. What scares me about that one is that it would create a solid mass.

I am willing to try a lot of things,,,,,,,,,, that seem reasonable. I put some serious thought into it before I tried the oil and vasoline. In my mind, I had reasoned that it would be safe. In my early 20's, I had two mishaps as a direct result of me. That was almost 20 years ago,,,,, and I have learned a lot since then. I WILL NOT rush into anything. And I suggest that you guys do the same. 

Firearms are dangerous even with factory ammo. I performed an experiment that I felt secure in trying, based on my experience. Don't try stuff like this unless you have a real understanding of the potential dangers.

With all that being said,,,,,,,,,, I am pondering the molasses idea. But from the results above, I am not optimistic that it will make a better pattern.


----------



## TAG (Jan 7, 2009)

I feel with today's guns, chokes and shells, there is no need to try the tricks the old timers used to try to get a good patern. 

With that being said it is kind of cool to see the results of your experiment.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 7, 2009)

TAG said:


> I feel with today's guns, chokes and shells, there is no need to try the tricks the old timers used to try to get a good patern.



There is a lot of truth to your statement. But pricing of todays equipment and ammo is what I am looking at. If I could find a trick that works with cheaper shells,,,,, it would be great.

My box of 20 guage #5's remington stuff was $11.00,,, for 25 shells I believe.  That's dirt cheap compared to specialized "turkey" shells. 

Some of us can't afford those specialty loads.


----------



## southwind (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm gonna keep researching before I consider trying it.[/QUOTE]

Wouldn't a good choke be safer and more consistent?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 16, 2009)

GA1dad said:


> There is a lot of truth to your statement. But pricing of todays equipment and ammo is what I am looking at. If I could find a trick that works with cheaper shells,,,,, it would be great.
> 
> My box of 20 guage #5's remington stuff was $11.00,,, for 25 shells I believe. That's dirt cheap compared to specialized "turkey" shells.
> 
> Some of us can't afford those specialty loads.


 you could just put the end of the barrel in a vise and squeeze it half shut


----------



## SGaither (Jan 16, 2009)

cleaning vasoline out of a barrell would not be my idea of a good time.


----------

